# Unauthorized iTunes App Store Purchase....



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey Folks, I'm a little confused here and am looking for some advice! I was checking for app updates and syncing my iPhone yesturday and noticed that it said I had one available downloaded and iTunes started to download "Texas Poker". I was slightly confused since I've never downloaded a poker app before. Then I noticed my iTunes account had been drained to $0.50. Turns out somebody downloaded the free poker app, and then purchased $20 worth of chips with my account. Thankfully I did not have a credit card on my iTunes account.

So i've done the obvious and changed my passwords and reported the problem to Apple. I've never logged into my apple ID account from another mac or iPhone. I'm running low on ideas here!

Anyone know how apple generally handles these things? Can they see the IP that made the purchase to see where they are from?

Thanks.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

You can contact Apple and claim you never made that purchase. They may refund you.

They likely log IPs but I don't know if they chase everyone. The best defense is have a good password, and good security questions that nobody can guess.


----------



## lang (Jun 9, 2010)

Something I don't get (possible that I"m not understanding the problem correctly):

What I'm hearing is that you didn't have an app installed, but App Store asked you to upgrade, after which point your account was $20 lighter. If that's the case, something doesn't make sense to me. I have an iPod touch and iPad, both tied to the same account. But each only prompts for the apps installed on that device (in other words, if "ZYX" is only installed on the iPod Touch, the AppStore on the iPad won't prompt to install/update). Also, apps that were once installed on a device but since remove shouldn't trigger an update via the AppStore.

#1: Is it possible that it was once installed and it was in your iTunes and re-added to the iPhone when you synced?

#2: Could the installation of this app have been triggered from within another app from the same author?


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

This happens to me quite frequently, in iTunes, go to your account, and find your previous "purchases", then beside Poker "Report a problem".

In a day or 2 they will refund you.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

All fixed up now. iTunes suspended my account, refunded the money, then made me reactivate my account by telling them a few bits of personal info. Yay. 


lang said:


> Something I don't get (possible that I"m not understanding the problem correctly):
> 
> What I'm hearing is that you didn't have an app installed, but App Store asked you to upgrade, after which point your account was $20 lighter. If that's the case, something doesn't make sense to me. I have an iPod touch and iPad, both tied to the same account. But each only prompts for the apps installed on that device (in other words, if "ZYX" is only installed on the iPod Touch, the AppStore on the iPad won't prompt to install/update). Also, apps that were once installed on a device but since remove shouldn't trigger an update via the AppStore.
> 
> ...


I was updating other apps when iTunes told me I had one available download... that is a product that was purchased from my account but not present on my computer. Same deal as if you bought an app on an iPhone but the download failed. Its available to download later. 

I've never ever ever installed any kind of card game. At first I though they might have renamed some other app or something. I also don't have any other apps by this developer.


----------



## cardswin2005 (Jul 7, 2011)

Sorry to revive an old thread.

Wanted to share that I had the exact same thing that the OP is describing happen to me last night. 

I got emails around 2AM saying that a purchase had come from a device I hadn't purchased anything on before, and I got an email that said that the app was "Texas Poker". Just like the OP, which is weird. I also got an email saying my billing address and CC information had been changed as well.

About an hour ago, I got a receipt from Apple for a $49.99 In App Purchase. I emailed Apple explaining the situation, so hopefully they will refund my money soon. I also changed my password and security questions on the account.

I think it is pretty weird that it is the same app to be downloaded unauthorized.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Not so weird, there aren't many (any?) apps that allow you to use your Apple Store account to fund additional purchases, so hackers/thieves would target these apps rather than just buying more "angry birds" apps. Presumably, they have figured a way to get real world cash out of the gambling application at the back end. Or, the app developer is in on the scam.

The scammers obviously have your AppleID and password to authorize the purchase. Probably a weak password, yes?

Does Apple have a preference that you can choose to block in-app purchases? If not, they should have.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

cardswin2005 said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread.
> 
> Wanted to share that I had the exact same thing that the OP is describing happen to me last night.
> 
> ...


I'd take your credit card off the file too! I'm only going the prepaid route with apple these days. The apple support forums are filled with similar problems, this seems to be a rather widespread problem with the iTunes store.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

FWIW, there were a group of Vietnamese scammers that did this with a bunch of Vietnamese book apps last year.


----------

